
Why Justine Sacco wasn't the biggest problem during her Twitter storm - bmmayer1
http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/why-justine-sacco-wasnt-the-biggest-problem-during-her-twitter-storm
======
dylz
i dont think anyone would have cared if she was just a normal person, but she
literally WORKS AS A SOCIAL MEDIA MANAGER. she bloody tweets for a living and
does public relations, ffs.

